
60% of the world’s saiga antelopes wiped out in three weeks - Red_Tarsius
http://www.scmp.com/news/world/russia-central-asia/article/2129492/how-warm-weather-plague-wiped-out-60-cent-worlds
======
bpicolo
Sad. The saiga antelope is such a goofy and cute creature

------
pvaldes
(2015)

------
whitten
Link doesn't work. But apparently from the link itself:

[http://www.scmp.com/news/world/russia-central-
asia/article/2...](http://www.scmp.com/news/world/russia-central-
asia/article/2129492/how-warm-weather-plague-wiped-out-60-cent-worlds)

The saiga antelopes in russia's part of central asia suffered a plague
facilitated by warm weather in the area.

Since that area has a lot of tundra, I would presume that the warm weather
caused the permafrost to warm, softening the land, and possibly allowing
bacteria to grow in the warmer climate. I would also expect the increasingly
muddy conditions to affect the antelopes' ability to move quickly and increase
their vulnerability to predators.

